# Best destination to start off in Australia - Working holiday Visa



## lyndseyb1

Hi, my boyfriend and I wish to travel to Australia on a working holiday visa by October this year. He is an experienced signage worker and I am an experienced receptionist and have also worked in retail, so I am hoping it should be straight forward for us both to get jobs.
The issue is we don't no where would be best to start off, if anyone has any information on their journey and experience it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Trev1123

One of my friends had no trouble while we where travelling, she is an experienced receptionist and was always in demand in the bigger more commercial cities. I would suggest looking for casual work to start with ( Shelf stacking, labouring ect) just to get the ball rolling while signing up for agencies.

It also depends on how long you plan to stay in one place, is it 6 months working to save up to travel or work a month and move on to the next place. This is what you need to decide first, it will make everything easier to plan.

I worked on a farm for three months to get my second year on the WHV it wasn't easy and the money isn't that great (It can be if you a a quick picker but I am not and $16 an hour for hourly rate doesn't go too far really).

Good luck on your travels.


----------



## dan

start in melbourne. the economy is good and it should be easy to get jobs. there are lots of travellers so people are used to employing them.

the only downside to melbourne is the weather - it is colder than the rest of australia. however october is spring so the weather will get nicer the longer you stay. when winter begins to arrive (around april) you can then bugger off up north and chase the warmer weather


----------



## ChaseTheBLUE

I second Melbourne! It is a wonderful city, lots of fun and easy easy easy to get work! Very easy to navigate as well. I just got back to Canada (3 days ago) from my WHV trip in Aus. 

I started in Melbourne because I wanted to travel with warm weather. It was still cold in Melbs when I got there (end of Sept) but not too cold and warmed up within a couple of weeks. Finding work was extremely easy (applied to shops and bars for about ten minutes and landed two jobs). Can't say enough good things about Melbourne!

From there I moved North up the East coast. Didn't make it as far as I'd have liked due to extenuating circumstances but still had an amazing adventure and look forward to going back in September or October.


----------



## Russ

Not just because Iive here, but Newcastle is a great place to start, it's not too massive that you'll get lost in it all, small enough to make friends easy, and the cafe's/pubs are ALWAYS hiring, especially traveller's willing to work hard. 

That, or Byron Bay. Just because it's awesome.


----------



## ChaseTheBLUE

I adored Newcastle, as well, but found it very difficult to get a job there


----------



## daynam

Ive been living in Australia for a year. I suggest Sydney! Great place to base yourself, work, and travel from. check out my travels across australia on our youtube page kaydaydooz for ideas. our latest destination was Fraser Island!


----------



## rayeric

I think any of the places including Sydney, Cairns, Melbourne, Perth, Darwin, and Brisbane are good places to start with. These cities offer lot of job opportunities to travelers on holiday and work visa. You can search some consultancies there that can assist you in finding a suitable job.


----------



## sarahjobaroo

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and suggest Perth. That is where I started off on my WHV and I absolutely loved it. Found it really easy to get work and I was just temping - office work as well and the money was great! The weather is almost perfect - too hot sometimes and the west coast of Australia in my opinion is far too underrated. I lived in Melbourne as well for about 4 months and of course you can't say anything really bad about there but Perth still has that small town feel and to me that is what I'll remember!


----------



## fultygp

Perth is were i'm flying into sarah. do you have any links to any agencies or anything that i could register with for jobs in the perth area? i don't fly out til 10th october but would be good to register with some agencies before i go. i'm from scotland and do office work here.


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Do you specialize in any type of profession in office work? Prime Recruitment in Subiaco are good as are Kelly Services. Kelly are spread throughout Australia so it might be good to get in there so you could use them no matter what city you head off to?


----------



## yusree

Hi I would start in WA the boom State. This is the best place to start from.


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Agreed! With unemployment at 4% there are plenty of positions to go around!


----------



## jeremyh

*Moving to Australia*

Just start from anywhere its just expensive country. I have been looking to find suitable but prices are so high that its not easy.


----------



## fultygp

No I don't specialise in any kind of office work, I work as an Admin Assistant at present and have recently graduated with a degree in Business Management.


----------



## Zoe

Hi SarahJumbaroo,

am interested in Perth but for a whole family of 5 with kids as young as 3. Will it be hard for us?


----------



## msi

Great Ocean Road is a must see.


----------



## jamesfly

It also is determined by how long you strategy to remain in one position, is it 6 several weeks wanting to preserve up to journey or work monthly and shift on to the next position. This is what you need to choose first, it will make everything simpler to strategy.


----------



## jasterpratt

Can anyone tell me how much will it cost for 2 person to stay at Australia for 1 week? Of course for the cheapest hotel.


----------

